# Calf losing hair, treated, came back



## lilbritches (Jul 2, 2012)

My calf is 10 weeks old right now. About a month ago his hair was thinning all over some, and he lost a strip about 3 inches long on his spine where it was completely bare. I treated him with ivomec subq every 10 days and his third shot of ivomec was a few days ago. Today I noticed that his hair is thinning again, especially along his spine. I'm not sure what to do at this point and am really confused that it's back after it had stopped almost right away with his first dose of ivomec. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Could he just be rubbing on something ?


----------



## lilbritches (Jul 2, 2012)

When he lost the strip of hair there was no redness or irritation, it was very strange and thats how I figured out he didnt rub it or get caught on something. I noticed the hair loss again yesterday because when I was petting him a lot of hair just came right off, way more than normal, so I checked over him and I could see it was thinning along the top part of his spine. I dont think its scratching himself because it is most noticeable when im petting him. The first time I saw it I just assumed he was shedding since it had just started getting warmer but then the patch happened. I had a goat buck that was staying in the same barn and he lost all of his hair, it would come out in clumps.


----------



## mifarmguy (Jun 1, 2012)

try to keep a check on his temp, ive seen calves that have run fevers loose hair in patches


----------

